# Zoloft Updates



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Just wanted to make a thread for my Zoloft progress since I usually use these to refer to them when combining meds and analyzing my progress/side effects/effects.

Anyways, Day 10 - I don't feel good, not motivated, have depressive thoughts (a bit less though), suprisingly I do have energy though.

GI side effects I believe are gone, haven't had to use characoal for the last 4-5 days. Still getting headdaches, but I can't tell if it's the Zoloft or because I'm depressed as I get them when I feel like crap.

Brain fog is much better, it might've just been because I was in the sun a lot of using lorazapam and seroquel, lack of sleep.. I'm not sure.

Hands are much less sweaty. Thinking of using one of those ionizing machines to zap my hands and cause the sweat glands to cease. Need to find a 12 V battery and some hook ups.

Anyways, will post something in another 5 days or so since I'm not expecting any overnight changes. 50 mg (btw), and this should be enough since Zoloft is powerful at minimum dose (3rd most serotonergic SSRI).


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

When I was on Zoloft, the effects started to kick in at the second week, that's when I started to notice the effects, I was more active and I felt content for no reason at all. I wasn't prescribed Zoloft for depression though, it was for anxiety, but at the time I was somewhat depressed because I just had quit smoking weed cold turkey, so my serotonin levels were very low. Zoloft was a great drug for me, I was on it for 6 or 7 months and then I tapered of in a matter of 10 days or so. The only bad side effect was inability to reach orgasm, nothing else that I can complain about.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love Zoloft. I don't understand why more doctors don't prescribe it as the first SSRI. My guess is success rates would be much better. I feel so good on this drug that I have not drank alcohol in social situations when given the opportunity. I prefer the way I feel normally than under alcohol's influence. This wasn't the case before zoloft, I'd be chugging the beer like it was water as it gave me some temporary relief from the depression.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I love Zoloft. I don't understand why more doctors don't prescribe it as the first SSRI. My guess is success rates would be much better. I feel so good on this drug that I have not drank alcohol in social situations when given the opportunity. I prefer the way I feel normally than under alcohol's influence. This wasn't the case before zoloft, I'd be chugging the beer like it was water as it gave me some temporary relief from the depression.


I had a similar experience, I used to drink a lot in social situations since it helped me with SA, alcohol is great in social situations for people who suffer SA. But when I was on Zoloft I already felt good without having to drink, so I drank a lot less than what I would usually drink.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I love Zoloft. I don't understand why more doctors don't prescribe it as the first SSRI. My guess is success rates would be much better. I feel so good on this drug that I have not drank alcohol in social situations when given the opportunity. I prefer the way I feel normally than under alcohol's influence. This wasn't the case before zoloft, I'd be chugging the beer like it was water as it gave me some temporary relief from the depression.


I believe they do prescribe it first. Both psychiatrists I've been to offered it first as a medication. I think it is the most frequently prescribed antidepressant.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wasted so much money on Psychiatrists 
It was scary how little some of them knew....usually the cheaper you go the worse it got but they were pretty much all loopy. From dealing with mental illness all day I guess ? Or digging into their own supplies but they were often bonkers


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe you've just been to really bad psychiatrists. The two I've been to were both professional and good (however not amazing and not overly specialized in knowing all the meds and options).

And they were free too because of my provincial health care system. Well not free, because everyone pays taxes which cover it, but you get it. If I had to pay for psych services, I would most likely not get help, become crazier and never end up getting better. 

This is why healthcare should be subsidized by government. I can't think of a more vital service other than maybe protection (police) to avoid anarchy. Makes no sense that people who are sick should be more stressed for paying for services. The unhealthy should be helped, while the healthy that have a great quality of life should be taxed. I don't even understand the non-progressive tax brackets in the states. I feel like every citizen in the states should literally be protesting. Policy in the states is ****ed.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

In Australia there are "free" Psychiatrist but they have an extended waiting list. I have been to one and he would not try anything other then Cymbalta, even after 4 months at max dose. Also he had Cymbalta pens and Merchandise all over the place.....make of that what you will.
Another one I tried would see me for like 10 minutes and charge me nearly 200$. I don't even know why he had a chair in the room because there was barely time to sit down.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> In Australia there are "free" Psychiatrist but they have an extended waiting list. I have been to one and he would not try anything other then Cymbalta, even after 4 months at max dose. Also he had Cymbalta pens and Merchandise all over the place.....make of that what you will.
> Another one I tried would see me for like 10 minutes and charge me nearly 200$. I don't even know why he had a chair in the room because there was barely time to sit down.


That's so ****ing wrong.

Thinking about taking 25 mg more tomorrow upping to 75 mg as I have no side effects and my depression is getting way worse. Today I feel like a 0, my head hurts so much, and I just want to down a bottle of pain killers.


----------



## smf (Jun 21, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> That's so ****ing wrong.
> 
> Thinking about taking 25 mg more tomorrow upping to 75 mg as I have no side effects and my depression is getting way worse. Today I feel like a 0, my head hurts so much, and I just want to down a bottle of pain killers.


so sorry to hear this, keep us updated and hope it starts working for you.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

smf said:


> so sorry to hear this, keep us updated and hope it starts working for you.


Took some seroquel, figured it'd make me fall asleep so I'd get a break from all the depression + headdaches. It did work, slept for about 14 hours.

Day 12 - Nothing has changed except I feel more able to handle my **** with sleep, and still having headdaches. Is it fine that for the past 20 days or so that I've taken advil everyday?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> Is it fine that for the past 20 days or so that I've taken advil everyday?


You're liver is probably screaming at you from the inside. I avoid painkillers like the plague. Especially when im medicated. You only have one liver


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> You're liver is probably screaming at you from the inside. I avoid painkillers like the plague. Especially when im medicated. You only have one liver


Well advil actually is fine on the liver but hard on the kidneys. Tylenol on the other hand is bad on the liver and fine on the kidneys. Advil is still a pretty strong blood thinner though and when taking other meds that may also do this, there's a great risk to internal bleeding. I only took pain meds when I had my wisdom teeth done as that was an excrutiating experience when the doc f'd up.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> Took some seroquel, figured it'd make me fall asleep so I'd get a break from all the depression + headdaches. It did work, slept for about 14 hours.
> 
> Day 12 - Nothing has changed except I feel more able to handle my **** with sleep, and still having headdaches. Is it fine that for the past 20 days or so that I've taken advil everyday?


I didn't really notice any improvement in my mood until at least three months. :no

I just kept taking it because it helped with my OCD tendencies. I had some trouble with dissociation during the holidays.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 14 - Still huge depressive episodes. Started taking 75 mg instead of 50 since I think on wednesday when I see my psych she'll tell me to bump it up to 75 anyways. Might as well get a head start. Really would like to do things I enjoy again, but there's no point of anything when I have this depression hanging over me hardcore as it sucks any enjoyment out of things.

Going to keep hitting the gym to keep my sanity. Would really love to get the depression under control again so I can work on the anxiety with an augmenting drug.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 16 - Seems like my pure aching depressive feeling is slowly taking longer to appear in each day rather than at like 5 PM, it might start at 10 PM. I'm noticing a reduction in depressive thoughts but my motivation, sex drive, interests are still all shot. Also my headdaches are happening a lot less (probably because the depression is getting gradually better the higher I go up and longer I'm on it).

Still @ 75 mg.

EDIT: Yeah, definitely haveing huge depressive dips starting mid afternoon, early evening. Well I wake up at like 1 pm, so I'm only like not severely depressed for a few hours. It's absolutely nuts, right now I feel like death and am so energy deprived. It's as if my entire soul is sucked out of me, ****ing Zoloft WORKKKKKK


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 18: Upped to 100 mg of Zoloft for the past 2 days. Haven't felt any side effects, or any effect. Ambien works better than the seroquel SO FAR. It puts me to sleep without this really sedating feeling, and I wake up at 8 AM. All in all, 12 am to 8 am, 8 hour sleep. 

Zoloft taking its sweet ****ing time.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

So for the last 2 nights I used ambien (tastes like ****). It's pretty good stuff. Not sedating, but somehow I get to sleep. It works for 8 hours because when I've taken it both times I go to sleep at midnight and wake up at 8 am. We'll see if it continues to work. Still having a lot of crazy dreams.

And Zoloft day 19, still not much. Gonna go out and try and enjoy whatever part of my day that I can.

ALSO my libido is still completely shot. But I think it's more that I'm severely depressed.


----------



## Toe Knee (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck to you! I'd say stick with it if you can. The longest it's taken me to feel antidepressant effects was a little longer than a month.

Please keep posting. My guess is sertraline is going to be my next shot, and your personal experience is very interesting to read. Once again good luck!


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 21: No side effects on 100 mg. Still am majorly depressed at moments (it gets sequentially worse as the day goes by) and my motivation, libido, will to live is all shot.

I want some damn Zoloft effect after going through the first 4 days of nausea, farting and pooping.

I also have a theory: My medicines in order were, 1) cipralex 2) zoloft 3) nardil

All 3 worked for depression. Maybe cipralex started by alleviating the depression, then I switched to zoloft and i THOUGHT it was doing the same, but the cipralex might've just been slowly getting out of my system. Then when I started Nardil it kicked in for real again (was on it the longest out of all AD's, 12 weeks)


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 22 - Mood and anxiety unchanged. My dreaming is total chaos, I have like nightmares all night long. I think the serotonin reuptake inhibition is the cause behind it. Because on all SSRI's my dreams have been nuts/vivid and very borderline nightmare. 

Ambien is a very good sleep aid, it gets me to sleep at midnight and I wake up at 8-9 am everyday. Just need something that works on my mood and anxiety.

After 8-10 weeks on this if there is no effect, I will probably be returning to Nardil with an augmentative drug. Either desipramine or a stimulant like adderall or maybe nortryp. I don't think I can sleep well at all being on SSRI's. I have nightmares and wayyyyyyyyyyyy too vivid dreams on them..


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 23 - Pretty sure the depression is getting worse. I woke up feeling like I do at night time mood wise which is ****ty. This really sucks, I want to try something else


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Day 24 - Still nothing, and headdaches allll the time. This thread is even boring me by the lack of changes. I think my psychiatrist is going to augment it with cymbalta, but I don't see the point if the zoloft isn't doing anything :S


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It took me 3 months man. The drug doesn't work just because there's an increase in serotonin as that happens right away, it works due to neurogenesis which is a slow process for some. If you want quick results generally Remeron is known for speedy remission.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> It took me 3 months man. The drug doesn't work just because there's an increase in serotonin as that happens right away, it works due to neurogenesis which is a slow process for some. If you want quick results generally Remeron is known for speedy remission.


There's no way you stayed on a drug that didn't work for 3 months! Everyone says 8 weeks max, and if you don't feel anything, try another. I can't wait 3 months for it just to do something. Did you really not feel ANYTHING until 3 months?? Plus that makes no sense because I felt it work way sooner last time, and so with cipralex/lexapro. Same with nardil and remeron, although you just said that remeron works quicker.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> There's no way you stayed on a drug that didn't work for 3 months! Everyone says 8 weeks max, and if you don't feel anything, try another. I can't wait 3 months for it just to do something. Did you really not feel ANYTHING until 3 months?? Plus that makes no sense because I felt it work way sooner last time, and so with cipralex/lexapro. Same with nardil and remeron, although you just said that remeron works quicker.


I felt less anxious pretty quickly but the depression took longer. I'd have days that were good and days that were bad. I honestly took 3 months before noticing anything. Keep in mind that my MRI showed that my brain looked like i had alzheimers, I had major depressive disorder not depression.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I felt less anxious pretty quickly but the depression took longer. I'd have days that were good and days that were bad. I honestly took 3 months before noticing anything. Keep in mind that my MRI showed that my brain looked like i had alzheimers, I had major depressive disorder not depression.


My psychiatrist said I have major affective disorder, I'm guessing that is major depression. I don't even know how depression could affect my life more than it has other than me killing myself. Have no libido, no interests, no motivation, don't want to hang out with friends, can't work, can't go to school, can't sleep, never hungry.

I never understood the point of MRI diagnosing because you easily know if you're depressed and you expose yourself to radiation.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> My psychiatrist said I have major affective disorder, I'm guessing that is major depression. I don't even know how depression could affect my life more than it has other than me killing myself. Have no libido, no interests, no motivation, don't want to hang out with friends, can't work, can't go to school, can't sleep, never hungry.
> 
> I never understood the point of MRI diagnosing because you easily know if you're depressed and you expose yourself to radiation.


Safer than holding a cell phone to your head for hours hehe.

Yah well Major depressive disorder is no laughing matter. You should notice it physically too where your skin changes, your organs don't properly function because your brain is not controlling things properly. It's a ****ty buzz indeed.

But yah add mirtazapine  hehe


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have super major depressive depression and it's no laughing matter either


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

@key - wish I could but remeron makes me break out with acne.

@blakeyz - how many days into parnate, and any signs of it taking effect?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

4 weeks today
Nothing really noticeable
Just all ****ing meh about it to be honest


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> 4 weeks today
> Nothing really noticeable
> Just all ****ing meh about it to be honest


**** deal. I'm having trouble staying on Zoloft, each day is just another day that hasn't worked. I don't see the point of being on this medicine

Have you thought about combining a stimulant with parnate? MAOI's + stimulants have a great success rate.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

MRI doesn't expose you to radiation. Perhaps meds are causing your depression. I'd get off everything for a good 2 months and re evaluate. If no change then nardil


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

gilmourr said:


> **** deal. I'm having trouble staying on Zoloft, each day is just another day that hasn't worked. I don't see the point of being on this medicine
> 
> Have you thought about combining a stimulant with parnate? MAOI's + stimulants have a great success rate.


I doubt I could get my hands on a stimulant and I don't see them as a long term solution either. If Parnate's going to work it has to be mono
Last 6 weeks I have made lifestyle changes like exercising, eating healthy and quit drinking so I can't do anything more to help Parnate, help me.

You still manage to go to the gym yeah ? So at least that is something
It might help if you try occupy yourself more instead of thinking about zoloft S/E and if it's helping you yet. I get the impression you think about it a lot ???
Don't give up Zoloft just yet, relief could be just around the corner.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> I doubt I could get my hands on a stimulant and I don't see them as a long term solution either. If Parnate's going to work it has to be mono
> Last 6 weeks I have made lifestyle changes like exercising, eating healthy and quit drinking so I can't do anything more to help Parnate, help me.
> 
> You still manage to go to the gym yeah ? So at least that is something
> ...


Been way too depressed lately for the gym, stopped going about 1 or 2 weeks ago. I should start up again maybe to keep myself distracted, but it really doesn't help that much. I actually have 0 side effects on Zoloft @ 100 mg (except sweating which is on all meds). I just want to get out of my depression so I can enjoy at least a few weeks of summer. Zoloft is really effin' bumming me out. And yeah, I do think about this 24/7. My brain only thinks about depression when I'm this depressed, distractions or no distractions.

@senseofpurpose - I've thought about that, and I really don't think that it would be a smart move. Before trying meds I tried to get over it for 3 months. It got way way worse. I really don't think I could handle a 10/10 on the depression scale. Right now it's like a 9/10 I'd say. Maybe 9.2. It's just I'm scared of becoming depressed enough to actually lose control of my sanity. I haven't fought this long to just go over the edge and be on suicide watch


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

The one good part of my day is taking my ambien before I go to bed which is now. I feel so happy and high and then I fall asleep. It's great.

And while I'm happy I can do things I want like read, game, listen to non-depressing music. W00t


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

gilmourr said:


> Day 22 - Mood and anxiety unchanged.  My dreaming is total chaos, I have like nightmares all night long. I think the serotonin reuptake inhibition is the cause behind it. Because on all SSRI's my dreams have been nuts/vivid and very borderline nightmare.
> 
> Ambien is a very good sleep aid, it gets me to sleep at midnight and I wake up at 8-9 am everyday. Just need something that works on my mood and anxiety.
> 
> After 8-10 weeks on this if there is no effect, I will probably be returning to Nardil with an augmentative drug. Either desipramine or a stimulant like adderall or maybe nortryp. I don't think I can sleep well at all being on SSRI's. I have nightmares and wayyyyyyyyyyyy too vivid dreams on them..


MANAGEMENT: In general, CNS stimulants should not be used concurrently with MAOIs or other agents that possess MAOI activity (e.g., furazolidone, linezolid, procarbazine). At least 14 days should elapse between discontinuation of MAOI therapy and initiation of treatment with CNS stimulants.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> I doubt I could get my hands on a stimulant and I don't see them as a long term solution either. If Parnate's going to work it has to be mono
> Last 6 weeks I have made lifestyle changes like exercising, eating healthy and quit drinking so I can't do anything more to help Parnate, help me.
> 
> You still manage to go to the gym yeah ? So at least that is something
> ...


what dose are yo on?
can you mix Parnate with Adderal?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

konamitech said:


> what dose are yo on?
> can you mix Parnate with Adderal?


30mg
I think some people do but it's technically contradicted 
Have you noticed any benefit yet ?


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

blakeyz said:


> 30mg
> I think some people do but it's technically contradicted
> Have you noticed any benefit yet ?


im on 60(shhhhhhhhhh....) been on 60 for 5 days. i feel some relief with my depression and anxiety. i get sleepy in the afternoon. i am thinking about adding Adderal but i am doubt my pdr will agree


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

**** Zoloft, giving it until Monday to start doing something


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

Zoloft made me lose ten pounds. I freaked out! Just constant nausea and headache. Rare side effect apparently. Be careful with what you may be allergic to. I wasn't allergic, but I couldn't metabolize.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

gilmourr said:


> **** Zoloft, giving it until Monday to start doing something


Yeah I'll prob give up on Parnate next week 2
5 weeks is enough for a MAOI 
At least you can try something else right away.....ill have to wait a few days
Are you going to cold turkey ?


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Just going to go off it for 3 days, and then take Nardil if it doesn't work by monday. Zolofts half life is 24 hours so 3 half lives in 3 days (87.5% cleared) which is long enough I believe to start Nardil.

I really hope I have the same amazing sleep/wake cycle and no dreams on Nardil again. That alone is way better than zoloft.

I really believe in the stimulant/maoi idea. I don't know if I'll be able to get it, but I think I should be able to because therotically this makes sense if we titrate slowly. As well, on a moral ground I'm also entitled to intuitive therapy and combinations after having gone through 17 months of this bull**** after being well on my way before developing all of these symptoms.

And yeah, cold turkey off 100 mg, but I don't think it'll be bad at all.

If I do get to choose though I'm not sure what I would choose between adderall, ritalin, concerta, nortryptiline or desipramine as an augmentative drug. I also heard lyrica is good.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Does Nardil makes you sleep real good? Do you think the seroquel prevented the zoloft from working?


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Does Nardil makes you sleep real good? Do you think the seroquel prevented the zoloft from working?


Nardil makes me go to sleep at like 11 or midnight and sleep until 6-7 am usually. No dreams which is awesome (or last time it did this). I consider this a great sleep regime, it's just that I get tired by mid afternoon which I think is caused by adrenergic antagonism, so I'll need some form of stimulant.

And no, I think the seroquel did what it was supposed to do, make me fall asleep and it did. I really don't know why the Zoloft didn't work. All I know is that my mind doesn't wander 24/7 in the depressing pit of thoughts when something is working -- Nor does anyones. You think about work, school, the future, going out, music, interests, anything. And trying to "control" thoughts just by sheer will is retarded I believe. It just doesn't work.

Also when I start Nardil tomorrow I won't have to use Ambien, which is always good.

I believe that I'll stay at 45 mg of Nardil with a stimulant for 6 weeks or so. Unless the stimulant doesn't work on my day time tiredness, in which I might replace it with another.

EDIT: **** you depression, I'm coming for you.


----------



## marine (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey gilmourr, i hope you get some relief soon man. I have been on zoloft 100mg for 22 days now and am just now starting to feel some relief. Less procrastinating, the dreadful feeling of horror prior to engaging people in conversation is beginning to lift! Are you sure you want to give up zoloft so soon? I have been hearing it can take some 6 weeks prior to working?? Just a thought! Relief could be around the corner, if you start a new med you will have another 3-4 weeks maybe more? Are you taking it in am or pm?


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

marine said:


> Hey gilmourr, i hope you get some relief soon man. I have been on zoloft 100mg for 22 days now and am just now starting to feel some relief. Less procrastinating, the dreadful feeling of horror prior to engaging people in conversation is beginning to lift! Are you sure you want to give up zoloft so soon? I have been hearing it can take some 6 weeks prior to working?? Just a thought! Relief could be around the corner, if you start a new med you will have another 3-4 weeks maybe more? Are you taking it in am or pm?


I take it in the morning. But I started Nardil now. Any meds that have worked I have felt take slight effect in at least 4 weeks. Cipralex did, Zoloft did (1st time around), nardil did and so did remeron. Not sure why Zoloft isn't working this time (2nd time) but I go to bed everyday severely depressed and unable to sleep, and when I wake up I feel no purpose of doing anything. My anxiety really isn't that noticeable when I'm this depressed (regardless I dont have SAD, its more weird anxiety like exams, tests, restaurants, interviews, places of being trapped).

I decided to make an Iontophoresis machine to control the sweaty hands, which will work. If you want to check it out, here's the link.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iontophoresis

It really works, so at least I have the sweatiness under control!

Also, I can come back to the Zoloft if I want, but after 4 weeks, I feel as if I'm not going to get a big enough benefit from it alone


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gilmour also take it with food because without food the bioavailability gets decreased.


----------

